
CHS: A mysterious cannabis-related illness - gerbilly
https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/cannabinoid-hyperemesis-syndrome-underdiagnosed-canada-1.5362007
======
remotecool
The weed zealots have been denying this for awhile now.

